# Aquabid fighter betta ??



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

I saw some betta breeders from aquabid got their account suspended because some customers complaint about how they advertised their fishes. 
I do have fighters in my fish room but i dont fight them, i just keep them because they are more healthy than other betta and they live longer. Also, their colorations are also different, i have few fighters, their colors look very close to the imbellis type. When it come to breeding, the fighter males doing very good their job from A to Z.
I just dont understand the owner of aquabid, how he run things. He said you are not allowed to advertise betta fish as fighting fish but the sellers use that word fighter, what is the difference between fighting and fighter ??
Sometimes, if you look carefully the post, you can see few sellers go more in details about the fish skills. 
I believe, aquabid doesn't really follow their rules unless a buyer see it and let them know.


----------



## Lighterman (Oct 6, 2011)

*Huh...that's weird...Checked the Knowledge Base on Aquabid and they didn't have an reply on the post* "*Are you allowed to post an auction with fighting fish?" I'm not very sure about it but maybe he got banned for false info on product...*


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

what does it mean a betta is a "fighter"


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

betaguy said:


> what does it mean a betta is a "fighter"



............


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

Well BR sais that they live longer, so i was wondering if that was a type of betta.
sorrrrry.


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Bettarainbow is right, fighter plakat's are a bit different from average bettas. They tend to be much healthier because they are bred to be strong. Their scales are stronger too, since they were first created to fight eachother. Now people mostly just keep them as pets. They're very pretty I think, they are usually black with a touch of blue or red. Here's a video of a few that were for sale as pets:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TlEHwte_JA&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

Honestly with all the sickly stock I've been running into with fancy bettas, I'm thinking about buying fighter stock as pets. The black with the touch of blue like in that vid is very lovely... and I'd like a nice, active, HEALTHY fish that's bred for stamina and vigor before color. Sure I love my dragons and such but they only ever lay around and act lethargic/have health issues. My healthiest fish are my Walmart VT and my very boring PK Calder. All my fancy fish are constantly ill or lazy. :/


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

my 'fancy fish' aren't lazy. x: none of my fish are, not even the gals i got from Chard!

the issue i have with fighters is.... well.... their name. fighters. not a good sound to it. they're beautiful, i do agree. Lulu's that black with red and blue, and i adore her. she's stunning! i just wish.... they were called something else.

but, about people being banned for selling them. they don't ban because of the name "fighter". they ban, if you're selling fish for fighting. i've seen many stunning PKs sold under "fighter", but they ban if you add words to the description that make it KNOWN you're selling fish for fighting. adding words like "sharp teeth", or telling what the fish's "fighting style" is.... those get you banned, because then it's known you're selling fish to fight, not for pets or breeding x:


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

In case anyone is interested, here is an example of a PK fighter. Breeder BettaAkapes in Thailand has a few for sale on his website.
these guys look like they mean business LOL

now that I think about it - i dont think i've seen him post these on AB. He sells them well nonetheless!


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

In my general experience, the fancier the fish I've bought... the more prone in general it's been to overall ill health, necrotic behavior. development of tumors, ect. These fish in general for me have also, in comparisian to my more hearty fish, laid around a lot more and been less energetic.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

that's because fighters are bred for strength and health, while fancy bettas are bred for looks. as horrid as that sounds, it's the truth.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Y fancy tend to get more sick then bloodline(fighting line)
One
Fancy r inbreed fish....
Or line breeding....
Two
Fancy breed tend to make there fish look like full grown size in about two month.....
Fighter breeder try to slow raise there fish....
4 month old fry wont even b a in. long yet....


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah, I know. That's why I'm thinking that I'm gonna want a fighter when my bettas pass on. I know they're bred for health before looks... and honestly I do like the ones with the like... lacy sort of metalic blue fins on black. I'd love to have a really active spunky little fish. I love my boys that I have, but it's just disappointing to have to deal with some of their issues.

I guess it's a little like having purebred dogs with health issues. It might make you want more of a mutt next time or w/e, as opposed to just turning you off to dogs in general, you know?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i can tell that Lulu's healthier than my others. she's the last remaining member of what i call my Original Three. it was Cup, then her, then Zidane, and Cup and Zidane both passed on, while she's still healthy and active. she's spunky, and beautiful in her own way~ <3


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Elijahfeather.....
Fighter r more aggressive then fancy....
They will hurt themself if u keep then near another betta....
I use to have a female....
That will strick on contact if I put anything dark next to her jar....
She was a mean little girl....
None of my fancy male never make her submit....
Never breed her....


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

I will only keep fighters now. I had one till he jumped out of his tank. It was my own stupid fault. He was a very cool fish healthy and very aggressive. I had so much fun making him flare using a pen and waving it in front of the tank.


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah I figured if I got a fighter it would be unacceptable to his health to keep him where he could see another male. Fancies are angry enough about that, I'd hate to see the sort of stress that a fighter would go through if he thought he saw another male.

Just... when I have space, I'd like a really hearty, interesting fish. And I bet a fighter would fall into that category.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

No breed a fancy to a wild type....
They will look nice b heathly.....
Won't b as aggressive as a fighting line


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I want some fighters to stengthen my lines...my parents work with a breeder of fighters so I'll be getting my stock from him.

They have stronger scales, sharper teeth, etc. They are bred to fight each other. Betta fighting is a big cultural thing in Thailand...and as long as it is done in a humane manner I'm not against it. No betta will kill another betta....bettas that die due to fights are because their owners did not properly medicate and treat the fish after the fight.


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

I wouldn't mind having a fighter someday, it would be nice to have a betta that would live a bit longer than 2 or 3 years haha. But I do love my fancies, I think they are sooo beautiful. Mine have always been pretty active, although I do agree that the way they have been bred has caused alot of issues for them. They just don't live very long =/


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Your average pet shop VT generally is not a inbred fish...but due to mass pond breeding the genetics are such a mess there's a lot of good and bad genes buried in there.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Mrvampire181.....
Some bloodline fighter r know to kill another....
Fish that attack belly or ear...
Can kill....


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Yeah I agree, I've had some real gems and a couple that were just a mess, poor things =/


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah I agree... some may be inbred (well, it's line breeding... often but shouldn't be done too far!) in pet stores, but mostly they are just full of bad genetics... I now will be going to the city for any more bettas! I'm through with this store... Since now I found my female could have a genetic paralyzed problem (her half brother had it >/ ) and I bred her... thinking she was completely healthy. I'm so mad!!! I'm going to be looking for healthier, stronger bettas...

And btw those fighters look pretty


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I only buy from breeders now a days. It's worth the cost. I get healthy young fish and they're breeding worthy. No genetic issues (especially VT genes....never good).


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

If I could find a local breeder near me, I would definitely buy from one. I wish some breeders would start working with veiltails again, i think they are so pretty.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

few breeders wanna spend the time and money to raise a good healthy spawn of perfect veils. it's something i'd like to try out one day, but it'd take forever. x-x


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

From what I understand....
Veil tail r know as reject....
I can b wrong tho...


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

They kind of are, and it's a bit sad i think. Veiltails are my favorite tail type ='(


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

veils are NOT rejects. they're just common. ever since bettas got popular, they've been the reason, and pet store breeders started mass-breeding them, and they became common. now, because EVERYONE can go to a pet store(and sometimes walmart) and get a veil, breeders don't feel the need to breed them. they'll stick with DTs, HMs, HMPKs, ect.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I'll stick with my colorful, pretty, various tail type, "inbred" "reject" bettas... I don't need a betta that is set up to be a fighter. These are sadly becoming the pitbulls of the fish world. I see no use for mine to have bigger teeth, who can't even look at a shadow without wanting to kill it, etc. 
I mean, if someone is in love with them because of different reasons other then the fact that they are just mean.. then sure, I have no problem at all. It's each their own.. What I want to know is, because these guys are bred to get the toughest, meanest genes.. are they as affectionate to their owners like say.. a happy little VT? That is what I will be looking for if I went for these "fighters". Do they have in them what made us all fall in love with bettas to begin with? Those personalities and quirkiness?
The fancy guys may have genes that may be diminished in some way.. but in my eyes, they aren't "inbred rejects" and definitely not lazy! One of mine swims so much during the day all around so fast that by 7pm he's all tuckered out and sleeping under his plant lol.

And sorry, I don't want to hear that they don't always die from fighting.. they are in pain and are subjected to it for the entertainment of us. And they live in constant stress looking for an enemy and will go nuts just seeing a shadow. Not a fun kind of living, imo.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Sorry I kinda went off there.. didn't mean too.. tired, hungry and I let a couple things get under my skin. But I still stick to what I believe in.. which is don't forget to give the "fancy" bettas some love too! =P


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

your post was fine. :3 

the ONLY thing i don't like about buying fighter bettas is... your supporting that. when you buy a fighter off aquabid, you're supporting betta fighting.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Sad to say that all betta male can't b kept together....
Even the veil tail...
They will usually fight till one give up or die....
Bloodline fighter r not as vicious as u think....
It's the way there bought up....
Being in the dark for most of your life will make u go mad....
Intensive training will boost the male testosterone urge to fight...
All betta have the fight well inside of them....
The final outcome...
Is how the own raise his fish....


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I agree. Because for instance, my two male bettas... Spartan is completely trusting of me, he'll go INTO the net, and the cup or whatever... but try that on another male betta I have, who I did not get as young, he'll freak out, have a panic attack... lol. If you were to have a male betta tossed into a tank willy nilly with an aggressive betta, yeah there would be a fight. I was already told that *sometimes* you can have male siblings stay together as long as they are not separated at all...


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

That's true...
Few year ago....
I house 30 male pk together....


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh very cool  see it can be done... but it depends how you raise them and such. I cannot get any other of my males to respond to me the way Spartan does - and I am guessing because I got them months and months older than Spartan.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i know of ONE person who's had males together, and that's, if i'm not mistakin, OFL on here. but, they're all related, raised together, and even THEN, she has fights. x: it's their nature to be territorial. it can be bred out, but why do it, when bettas were bred FOR that?


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Fighter betta are definitely more aggressive, but I think people enjoy keeping them because they are generally more active and more healthy than the fancies. That is a good question though, I wonder if their personalities are very different from the fancies?


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

Meh I don't think that VTs or fancy fish are inbred rejects. People get so touchy about stuff.

It's kind of like with purebred dogs in my eyes. You start getting into fancy dogs that grow in ways that dogs were never supposed to naturally grow (ie, pugs), and you start to see some vitality issues. Pugs and labs are both dogs, both inbred to achieve their current look. But a lab's body isn't drastically altered by breeding, nor does he have to be inbred as severely as the pug. He's prone to his own set of health issues, yes-- but they're less extreme than the pugs.

I just think it would hold to reason that getting a fighter PK is the equiv of getting a working dog that was bred to work. I wouldn't fight fish myself, but it's a huge part of the culture where it comes form as far as I can tell... and honestly when these people take such good care of, and develop the fish species... who am I to say they're doing it wrong? Without fish fighting there would be no betta as we know it today...

I just wanna note that I'm not saying fighting fish is cool. But it's such a huge part of what they do, and reading up on how you have to care for/train a fighter... geeze. Those people spend more time with their fish than I do every day. And I LOVE my fish.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Very true elijah  Same with dog fights... I despise every ounce of it BUT... they selectively breed, and choose only the strongest. So, same with the bettas... Even though the intention is wrong, the care is superb oddly enough.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

if u read up on how they get hm & giant....
there was a lot of inbreeding.....
reject mean not show quality.....
reason y they spent so much time on the fish....
cause big money game.....
reaching 100 plus a fight....
us dollars....
the most i ever heard will a grand plus....


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

elijah, you basically summed up my thoughts. The fancy bettas today are so far removed from the "normal" bettas, they would never stand a chance at survival without our assistance. Many fish are being selected for bigger and longer fins resulting in some fish that cant even swim properly.

In my opinion thats why I like PKs, to me they look like fish.. not something that has been completely re modified to the point they can hardly swim. 
I love fighter plakats, they are one of my favorites. Energy, aggression and beauty. If I buy a fish that doesn't flare or show any aggression I will not enjoy it (except my VT  hes so dopey that its kinda cute). 
fighters are bred for a purpose, not just for looks, making them overall a much healthier fish. 
Don't get me wrong, I don't like the sport of fighting bettas, however, its a pretty big sport in some countries with people basing their lives to the sport. To some people a betta isn't a pet, its a way to make money.

At the end of the day fish fighting is pretty low on the priority list...simply because its just a fish.
There is also a bug fighting sport...kinda cruel but bemusingly weird. I think many people probably see fighting fish the same way as I see fighting insects.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol true about the bugs.. Yeah I like my PK gal


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

Sena, yes training occurs in dog fights, keep them away from other dogs, discourage social behavior, strap ropes to them and make them pull a thousand pounds, geta less powerful breed of dog such as a lab who stands no chance against a bully breed, and shave his teeth down so that they can train their dog while not taking a chance of injury. Fighters couldnt give a rats ass about their dogs, they are disposable. they put them in a enclosed room that is 100% tredmill to make them give them extreme endurance, chain them to 100s of pounds of chains to build up their neck muscles, and a lot get worms or parasites from no vet treatment and poor conditions.
no the care is not superb. 
If you want to train something to fight, train youself and fight your own battles.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I keep several species of wild bettas as well as my Betta splendens. While people seem to have the idea that wilds are more fragile, I have had many more problems with my splendens. 

I've found they are more neurotic, more prone to self-mutilation, and are generally less resilient than my wilds. 

Personally, I love the look of fighting plakats. Sadly everytime our transhipper gets some in, they usually sell out fairly quickly. While I don't condone fighting of bettas, I think that it has been good in keeping the traditional form of Betta splendens in existence. 

I see a lot of bettas on Aquabid with impressive finnage, but a very weak body. It's no wonder tail biting seems to be becoming more prevalent. I think some lines could do with an infusion of traditional plakat blood to add some stoutness and toughness back in.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

^+100


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

I would enjoy seeing someone actually breed 'fighters' as pets.  If I were to ever breed, that would be the kind of project I would enjoy. It's true, they are bred for their health and stamina(well, and their fight of course), though it would be very difficult to deal with the actual act of breeding--I've seen what a gentle half moon can do to a lady, I can't imagine what a bred fighter could do!

Ah, but a strain of these strong looking fish would be nice to see, and it would be nice to see someone breed them who ISN'T into fighting, so we don't have to support the fighters


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

Unfortinantly without fighting fighters eventually would cease to be anything but an inbred body/fin type. Fighters in general are healthier because... fighting stock is bred based on winners. If a fighting betta ever loses a match or becomes ill it is disqualified from breeding. So really betta fighting is, aside form a sport, a way to selectively find the strongest, most functional of your stock and breed it.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

I agree^ 
fighters are bred for a purpose, when you start breeding them for looks only you lose their ability to fulfill that purpose. Just like what happened when we first started breeding fighters for looks to get fancies, we end up with nice looking fish but completely useless for their original purpose. 
Since fighters are bred based on ability it would be impossible to tell which ones to breed if they are not tested.
Selecting only the strongest ensure strong offspring.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Which is exactly why they are the fighters  I agree that it would be nice to breed them as pets, but unfortunately like the splendens, we would make them more for looks and finnage, then actual strength and health. I for one, can definitely say here there is a decline in healthy bettas... My Spartan survived a mystery poisoning, and he is 2.5, while if a new one went through that it'd be game over! I'm finding it harder and harder to find real, strong, healthy betta splendens... Personally I'm finding plakat more appealing because they have a lesser chance of tearing their fins... IMO.


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah.
It;d be interesting to see if someone on here couldn't purchase a male and female pair of fighters.... and breed them. While they wouldn't be true fighters one would hope you'd be able to offer more healthy, energetic fish for sale, even if they didn't have spectacular colors.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I'd care more for the betta's personality, and the bettas health than colors  My Voldemort... meh he has no "WOW" colors. He's just... I don't even know what he is LOL. But he is healthy  which is surprising for the pet store to have healthy fish -.-


----------

